# Gelo da Antártida mostra interrelação entre hemisférios



## Bruno Campos (13 Nov 2006 às 09:27)

Gelo da Antártida mostra interrelação entre hemisférios
2006-11-09

A análise de um novo núcleo de gelo na Antártida mostra que as alterações climáticas bruscas registadas nos últimos 150 mil anos estão estreitamente interrelacionadas em ambos os hemisférios por efeito das correntes atlânticas. A descoberta, de que dá ontem conta a revista científica Nature, corrobora a tese de que as correntes do oceano Atlântico ligam a Gronelândia e a Antártida numa espécie de "vaivém bipolar". Estudos anteriores já tinham demonstrado que alterações de temperatura no sul, mesmo fracas e curtas, estavam ligadas a rápidas alterações de temperatura no norte devido a alterações de correntes no Atlântico. 



A Antártida aqueceu várias vezes nos últimos 20.000 a 55.000 anos ao mesmo tempo que o norte estava frio e a exportação de água quente do sul era reduzida. Em contraste, a Antártida começou a arrefecer à medida que cada vez mais água quente começou a fluir para o Atlântico norte durante os períodos quentes do norte. 

Este resultado sugere uma ligação geral entre alterações climáticas de longo prazo em ambos os hemisférios através desde "vaivém bipolar", em resultado de viragens bruscas de circulação no Atlântico sul. No estudo publicado na Nature, um consórcio de cientistas de dez países europeus (Alemanha, Bélgica, Dinamarca, França, Holanda, Itália, Noruega, Reino Unido, Suécia e Suíça) estabelece uma ligação precisa entre registos climáticos da Gronelândia e da Antártida através de dados sobre alterações globais em concentrações de metano presentes em bolhas de ar retidas no gelo. 

para ler toda a noticia: http://www.cienciahoje.pt/index.php?oid=9616&op=all


----------



## dj_alex (13 Nov 2006 às 10:33)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Gelo da Antártida mostra interrelação entre hemisférios
> 2006-11-09
> 
> A análise de um novo núcleo de gelo na Antártida mostra que as alterações climáticas bruscas registadas nos últimos 150 mil anos estão estreitamente interrelacionadas em ambos os hemisférios por efeito das correntes atlânticas. A descoberta, de que dá ontem conta a revista científica Nature, corrobora a tese de que as correntes do oceano Atlântico ligam a Gronelândia e a Antártida numa espécie de "vaivém bipolar". Estudos anteriores já tinham demonstrado que alterações de temperatura no sul, mesmo fracas e curtas, estavam ligadas a rápidas alterações de temperatura no norte devido a alterações de correntes no Atlântico.
> ...



Acho que é um resultado que muita gente já estava à espera  e que que não espanta ninguem...


----------

